
How voice apps can make meetings suck less - cmaury
https://medium.com/@CMaury/voice-apps-will-change-the-way-we-work-how-microsoft-could-make-meetings-suck-less-8f4a60fa5141#.flqo6u15q
======
tborenst
Might find this interesting, too.
[https://github.com/joshnewlan/say_what](https://github.com/joshnewlan/say_what)

